
Windows 10 to start running Edge in a VM for added security - cdvonstinkpot
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/09/windows-10-will-soon-run-edge-in-a-virtual-machine-to-keep-you-safe/
======
em3rgent0rdr
borrowing idea from Qubes OS.

~~~
chinpokomon
FTA, it sounds like a natural extension of the services they have already been
building.

